# Super Secret Dr. Pepper mop sauce



## dravery (May 11, 2012)

I've really enjoyed the results I've gotten using this mop sauce for longer smokes

In a standard sized coffee cup add:

4 parts Dr. Pepper
1 part honey
Stir well, apply with spoon.  

The secret ingredient is that I don't add anything else.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 11, 2012)

First off , if I haven't yet , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to the SMF and hope you enjoy your time here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny, a few weeks ago I replied to a thread about Sauces and mentioned the old Dr.Pepper Sauce we use to make back home years ago. I lived in Temple , Texas and 35mi. So. of Waco ( the home of Dr. Pepper ) . Your's is proably better as the original recipe used Br. Sugar to cook down and thicken it for the meat. The Honey would certainly be good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad it's still out there , but how in the World did you find it in the NWT
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and enjoy the sauce and ...


----------



## dravery (May 11, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> First off , if I haven't yet ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome OldSchoolBBQ.  We can't get "Dublin Dr. Pepper" anymore without going all the way to Texas, because of the lawsuit that prohibits them from selling it on the Internet.  But Dr. Pepper is still a nationally available brand of soda.

Upon further research - there is a Dr Pepper BBQ Sauce  available at Amazon (16 bucks for 105 ounces).  I might have to try that sometime...

To be clear, my concoction is just a mop, honey stirred into the soda; and not a sauce.  It moistens and caramelizes to seal in juices.

I do need to eventually learn how to make a sauce.  Just trying to learn a bit at a time.  I've only been at it for a year now, but I'm really taking learning the craft seriously.  There's just a massive world of difference between the naphtha and butane flavored black dogs and pre-formed frozen patties on the Weber of yesteryear and what I'm doing now.  I'll never be a competitor, but you probably wouldn't spit it out.


----------



## fielies (May 11, 2012)

Thanks i will try this one!


----------



## rabbithutch (May 11, 2012)

The Dublin Texas bottler or Dr. Pepper has agreed to stop making it without using he new formula as part of the settlement of the lawsuit.

I no longer drink Dr. Peppers or Cokes or Pepsis.  The only exception is the Cokes we get from Mexico that are made with the old syrup and cane sugar.


----------



## dravery (May 11, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> The Dublin Texas bottler or Dr. Pepper has agreed to stop making it without using he new formula as part of the settlement of the lawsuit.
> I no longer drink Dr. Peppers or Cokes or Pepsis. The only exception is the Cokes we get from Mexico that are made with the old syrup and cane sugar.


That's really a shame.  Lawyers have ruined every aspect of the future (by which I mean the present).  Can't get a flying car, a cutting edge miracle cure, or a real Dr. Pepper - all because a team of lawyers said so.

They ever outlaw Barbecue, and I'll be back with a recipe for *Slow Smoked Solicitor*.  It turns out a lot like hotdogs, because the ingredients are basically the same.


----------



## nwdave (May 11, 2012)

Ah, chicken lips, just for starters......


----------



## beltfedmgs (Jun 6, 2012)

Question for you guys...This "MOP" sounds great, and all i ever have done is spritze my ribs with apple juice every hr, My big problem has been i cant get a good "Bark" as you all call it and that is what i am after.

I just found a new way to get the bark (Thanks to a member here) and am gonna try it, it involves EVO first, then my rub, then dust it with brown sugar, my question to you all is, will this Dr Pepper mop screw up my getting a good bark on my ribs? If you cant tell im fairly new to all this but am eager to learn. Really want my ribs to have a nice thick bark but would also really like to try this mop as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't like Dr Pepper but if it doesn't taste like the drink, I may have to give this a try. Could you sub Agave Nectar for the honey I wonder? 

Given the sugar in the drink and the honey, I would suspect it would aid in forming a good bark. Beltfed you might try two racks, one with the mop and one without.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jun 23, 2012)

I just bought my first bottle of the Dr. Pepper bbq sauce at Bed, Beer, and a Blonde today.  It's pretty good.  Doesn't taste like Dr. Pepper, but it's good sauce.

I tried it on some bbq'd chicken quarters my son cooked on the weber tonight.  FWIW, I recommended giving it a shot, although, I'd buy a smaller bottle than what they're selling on Amazon for the trial run.  Just in case you end up not liking it.


----------

